# Elevator upgrade grounding wire issue



## pasha (May 21, 2008)

Hi everyone;

My building on 25th floor they are changing, upgrading the elevator, new motors, control panel.

But the elevator contractor came up with the issue of grounding wire missing in existing 3-phase wires in 200A fuse switch box.

As there is switch box with 200A 3-phase wires no wire attached to the box as grounding. I check the splitter bar bus enclosure below the fuse box, there wasn't any grounding.

So thery are asking to put in grounding wire as requirement.

What is the requirement in this case and how to run the wire to 25th floor.

I appreciate your help.

thanks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What about the conduit? Is it not metallic?

I am not familiar with elevators so I am not sure if there are any specific grounding requirements. I think not though. 

Since your profile says "Lighting installer" are you sure this is within the scope of your work? An elevator job in a multi-story building is pretty specialized work.
Maybe this should be done by a commercial/industrial guy with experience in this area?

You can read up on it in NEC Art. 620


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If the conduit has enough fill still available you could try to pull it in. Or if there is a utility chase up the building your could probably run a EGC on the outside of the conduit code aside.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Speedy asked about whether the system conduit was metallic, or not. If so why not use it. If you run another egc you should run it in close proximity to the circuit conductors


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> Seedy asked.................


Ummmmm....typo, or Freudian slip? :whistling2:


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

pasha said:


> Hi everyone;
> 
> My building on 25th floor they are changing, upgrading the elevator, new motors, control panel.
> 
> ...


No problem. We'll pull it in on T & M. Problem solved.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> if there is a utility chase up the building your could probably run a EGC on the outside of the conduit code aside.





RIVETER said:


> If you run another egc you should run it in close proximity to the circuit conductors


It has to be run inside the raceway.

300.3(B)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> It has to be run inside the raceway.
> 
> 300.3(B)


 
I dont have my book in front of me. Aren't there a few exceptions to that? I think in an industrial setting with supervised workers and also I think you can run it on the outside of flex for 6ft or something like that. I know it does not apply here I'm just asking.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I dont have my book in front of me. Aren't there a few exceptions to that? I think in an industrial setting with supervised workers and also I think you can run it on the outside of flex for 6ft or something like that. I know it does not apply here I'm just asking.


Yes there are some times you can run separate.


----------



## pasha (May 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I live in this building and they ask me to look at this. There is about 2-inch metallic conduit going back to elevator panel in electrical room. I am not sure if it should be run through conduit, should shut down whole elevator. 
I guess my best bit I ask an inspector about it. I was in to regulation should it be there grounding if so, how would it be done in this case. If there is a grounding wire at top on the roof is it allowed to connect to that?
thanks.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Ummmmm....typo, or Freudian slip? :whistling2:


 It could have been but it wasn't intentional. I always try to show respect. Sorry, Speedy.:thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> It has to be run inside the raceway.
> 
> 300.3(B)


That's close enough for me.:thumbsup:


----------

